# Food too big?



## Visionist (Mar 7, 2013)

Right now my hedgehog is roughly 4-7 months old, I am feeding him Nutrience Adult light cat food and I am thinking it is a bit too big. He has no troubles eating it, but he does have to crunch it a fair bit and I don't want him to harm his teeth. Below is a size reference for the food, if you think its too big/too hard what can I do to solve this besides buying another food?

http://i.imgur.com/MgD0cNa.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/osfsVA0.jpg


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

You can always just crush it up - Auri tends to play with her food some, she rolls it around in her mouth and takes forever to eat 1 kernel, but she loves it. if you're worried about the size, just break it up for them. 

What kind of food did she start out eating when you got her? Auri's food is about the size of the top of a thumb tack.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I've found that my little guy does better with food that's too big for his mouth. It forces him to actually break it apart into bits he can manage and safely eat. I experimented with a few foods after Chicken Soup changed their shape and formula and found that he'd choke on pieces that were small enough to fit in his mouth on their own. Part of it could be that he's been conditioned since he always had large food until that transitional phase; it's seemingly too late for him to make that change now.


----------

